# cats!



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 1, 2006)

funny cats

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-1971131194639300333&q=funny+cats
one does a forward role! artyon: 


enjoy!

chris


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 1, 2006)

ROFLMAO


thanks for the link


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 2, 2006)

I love cats.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 3, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> I love cats.


 
lol as i can tell by your pic , nice rifle


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 3, 2006)

> We're sorry, but this video may not be available.
> Try refreshing the page to see this video.



That's what I got when I clicked on the link...


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 6, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> That's what I got when I clicked on the link...


 

thry this one

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-7186241786838107655&q=funny+cats

if tht doesnt work then...well...i dunno what will


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 6, 2006)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;610109 said:
			
		

> thry this one
> 
> http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-7186241786838107655&q=funny+cats
> 
> if tht doesnt work then...well...i dunno what will


 
That video is also on YouTube: 



 
I never get tired of watching it.  :lol:


----------

